# OH - Researchers to study walleye during spawning season



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Researchers to study walleye during spawning season

http://www.portclintonnewsherald.com/news/stories/20040317/localnews/96377.html

COLUMBUS --Fisheries biologists studying the reproductive success of Lake Erie walleye will sample fish at various spawning areas this spring, according to the Ohio Department of Resources Division of Wildlife. 
Scientists from ODNR and The Ohio State University are conducting the long-term research project, examining how the physical attributes of adult walleye influence egg production, egg quality and hatching success across the various spawning stocks of walleye in the lake. 
"This research gives us a unique opportunity to see whether certain stocks of walleye contribute more to the lakewide walleye population than others, based upon egg quality or hatching success," said Roger Knight, Lake Erie fisheries program administrator for ODNR. "Ultimately, this research will provide important information for the management of different walleye stocks in Lake Erie."
Biologists will be sampling walleye at various locations in March and April, including the Sandusky and Maumee rivers and open-lake reef complex in the Western Basin. Spawning walleye will be collected during this time period for the next several years as part of the project. 
Open lake anglers may encounter net buoys or biologists lifting nets in the reef complex during the spring. Recreational boaters and anglers alike are encouraged to keep a safe distance from this equipment and from the research vessel. Anglers may also see Division of Wildlife biologists and OSU personnel working the Sandusky and Maumee rivers or at local boat ramps around the lake during the same time period.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Best release any divers hooked outside the mouth.


----------

